# Eggbound Heirodula



## ladygigi (Oct 19, 2013)

Help! I have an eggbound Heirodula. She is so swollen her head is on the ground. Any suggestions that might help her? Will mating her help? I have a male but he seems uninterested in her. I only exposed him to her once. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Domanating (Oct 19, 2013)

Try to give her something to drink, I heard that it helps but honestly I don't think you can save her if she's truly eggbound, though.

If she's old, she's probably too weak for another ooth and might probably die with it.


----------



## ladygigi (Oct 20, 2013)

She took a lot of water from me yesterday. Then she moved away and started to bite my hand as if she was hungry. I understand that I shouldn't feed her. Would it hurt to offer her some honey?


----------



## Domanating (Oct 20, 2013)

Honey is fine if she wants some. It might give her some energy but it's not enough if she's hungry.

Understandably feeding her in that condition doesn't look safe but then again, if she hasn't eaten recently, some food for energy would be recommended for her to lay the ooth. It's not an easy decision. Either choice might be hazardous for your female, or not. I'm just speculating here.


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2013)

It can be and probably is fatal by the way it sounds. Mating won't do anything because mantids will lay the ooth whether mated or not. I would personally just give her more options for ooth laying locations. Maybe increase the humidity too.


----------

